# Fluidmaster DuoFlush



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Anyone using this? Any thoughts?

http://duoflush.com/index.php


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

http://www.fluidmaster.com/downloadable/download/sample/sample_id/44/

Here's the manual. Seems overcomplicated but that might mean it's out of technical knowledge of the average H/O? Good thing for us?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Better than the first one they came out, two press buttons inside a button and keep hitting the wrong one and wasting water..


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I am wondering if a half flush will maintain the trap seal. The commodes are desinged and intended to get close to 1.6 gpf.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

easttexasplumb said:


> I am wondering if a half flush will maintain the trap seal. The commodes are desinged and intended to get close to 1.6 gpf.


 
Why woudln't it? The trap seal willl always be maintained by however much water it needs, regardless of flush volume. Pour one gallon of water into your toilet bowl, the water left in the bowl after the flush will be the same as before. The only time the trap seal would be lost would be if you were to up the flush volume and velocity. If you dump a 5 gallon bucket down the toilet quickly, it'll siphon the trap. I don't see how a lesser flush would affect the trap at all. It might not clear the bowl though. 







Paul


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I don't install FluidMaster.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

ChrisConnor said:


> I don't install FluidMaster.



what brand do you prefer?


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

PinkPlumber said:


> what brand do you prefer?


Korky fill valves and Coast vinyl flappers. Mansfield brass ballcocks.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

It should work great on 3.5 GPF toilets and many of the early 1.6 GPF models... :laughing:


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Maybe I missed something, but it looks like we'll have to pull the tank and replace the flush valve completely to "change the flapper"...*shrugs*...good as long as you can charge for it


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Tested out something similar about a year ago. It worked, BUT, the lever would hang up sometimes. The toilet lid held it up and the toilet would run.

Lasted less than a year. IMO, better to install a 1.28 gpf toilet and be done with it. Plus, lifting up the handle is NOT second nature.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

seems to be an expensive fix for a non existent problem

I would put a new toilet in rather than trying to redesign an existing one to work other than the original engineers designed!


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

deerslayer said:


> seems to be an expensive fix for a non existent problem
> 
> I would put a new toilet in rather than trying to redesign an existing one to work other than the original engineers designed!


This.


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

We have had dual flush toilets for over 20 years, the newest design uses 3 or 6 litres per flush. thats 0.8 or 1.6 US gallons per flush. the pan itself is designed to cope with this reduced flow ( its no good putting a low flow cistern on an old pan):thumbup:


----------

